# Alabama



## Bmg2009 (Oct 30, 2009)

Anybody know of any in the state of AL


----------



## VivaLaVida (Apr 22, 2009)

Not that I know of.

There have been a couple of people on here before looking for one in the Birmingham area, but none have been started.


----------



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

I am located in the Decatur (northern Alabama) and I would be interested in starting one.


----------

